# ssh Verbindung mit Java



## citysurfer (4. Nov 2005)

Hallo leute !

Habe ein Problem.
Ich will mit einem JavaApplet eine Datei auf einem Linuxrechner über eine ssh-Verbindung auslesen.

Mit streams habe ich schon gearbeitet, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Authorisierung und die Sache mit den keys funktioniert.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus. Gibt es Seiten, vielleicht mit beispiel code, die eine solche verbindung beschreiben?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Nov 2005)

verwende eine passende Bibliothek (das ssh2 Protokoll kannst du nicht so ohne weiteres von Hand nachprogrammieren)

http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/
http://www.ganymed.ethz.ch/ssh2/
http://javassh.org/space/start


----------

